# Bontrager Inform RL Shoe Problem



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

I got a used pair of 2012 Bontrager Inform RLs, from eBay for a steal. After about 900 miles - I noticed the cleat threads inside the carbon soles came unbonded and the cleats now have too much scary "float." 

What can you suggest I do to repair this? I hate to toss them, because they are practically new. But, since I got them used on Fleabay - I doubt I can warranty them. Ideas?


----------

